# HID flashlight VS car headlight



## shine (Jun 13, 2010)

Flashlight: 35W 4300K HID
Car headlight: more light on the road

Car A






Car B





HID





Cree Q5 LED





50mw green laser





HID beam


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 13, 2010)

I seriously hope the car lights are underexposed, they look like the lights on my friends 1974 VW Bug,…. must have the dullest head-lights on earth!


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Jun 13, 2010)

I love that green laser (must resist getting myself one  ).

What are the car headlights, normal Halogen ?.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 13, 2010)

Yikes you need new car headlights!! thats a driving hazard. 35W 43K in my lexus


----------



## Illum (Jun 13, 2010)

something tells me the lexan window on your car's headlights are very very fogged up...or the lamp is old, or the alternators old.. but either way you need to get them replaced rightawayoo:


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 13, 2010)

The car headlights only look dim in comparison to the HID (though Car A needs re-aiming); I've done this a bunch of times out on desert roads, using an HID to light up a half mile of road and the entire roadway hillside, then a car comes from behind and I turn off the light - suddenly all that's left is the car's headlights lighting up only the paltry few hundred square feet directly in front of the car, it's a difference of many orders of magnitude. Sometimes after I turned off the light, the car would then turn on their high beams trying to get the initial amount of light back, but to no avail..


----------



## Flashanator (Jun 24, 2010)

good pics, all my standard HID's destroy every car I have compared to. And its so funny looking at older car headlights with grime covering the lamp. I Say "how the hell can you see comfortable at night??"


----------



## shine (Jul 17, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> I seriously hope the car lights are underexposed, they look like the lights on my friends 1974 VW Bug,…. must have the dullest head-lights on earth!



The color temperature of photos is lower than normal, perhaps shooting without a correct white balance.



IlluminatedOne said:


> I love that green laser (must resist getting myself one  ).
> What are the car headlights, normal Halogen ?.



normal Halogen


----------



## HighLight (Jul 17, 2010)

What is the HID flashlight in the photo?


----------

